
FBI Tells Local Law Enforcement It Will Help Unlock Phones - lladnar
http://www.buzzfeed.com/salvadorhernandez/fbi-tells-local-law-enforcement-it-will-help-unlock-phones#.hoVdlGj6q
======
mtgx
Just this once. Trust us™.

